# Slice Premium vrs Slice Ultra forks



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

I plan on buying a CAAD9 this year. I'm still deciding between the Optimo 1 and Optimo 2. One of the differences between the two models is the fork. One is full carbon (Premium), and the other has an aluminum steerer (Ultra).

Can anyone tell me if there is much difference between the two, especially for long rides? Is the difference just weight, or is comfort a factor.

Thanks,


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

Weight


----------

